
How to Fit Two Weeks' Worth of Clothes in a Carry-On and Other Travel Tips - devy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-06/how-to-fit-two-weeks-worth-of-clothes-in-a-carry-on-and-other-travel-tips
======
nvr219
the answer in the blog on "how to fit two weeks worth of clothes" is this:
[http://www.flight001.com/spacepak](http://www.flight001.com/spacepak)

